# ncaa union



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So I see now that college sports players are techinally employees so they can create a union now. Whats next. This should get interesting. Now we will have college football and basketball strikes like the nfl and nhl. Yay.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's contaminated all sports....first the Olympics, now NCAA


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> It's contaminated all sports....first the Olympics, now NCAA


I agree. I understand their complaints that colleges are getting rich off their sports.

I also understand that these student athletes should get an education or make a name for themselves that would also make them rich. Some are using the college game to prepare for the NFL. They leave for the pros as soon as they can. I do not blame them for doing so. Smart move.

How is the pay to be divided? Does the swim team get paid as much as football or basketball? Some college sports make money, some do not.

Is a female basketball player going to be paid the same as a male basketball player? Title 9 says yes.

If this is allowed to go through the appeal process and the athletes win, it will be a law suit head ache for generations with one group always feel they are not getting their share of the pie.

Allow the athletes to seek revenue on their likeness. The good ones can do commercials and endorsements. Allow summer jobs that bring customers to a dealership or store. That way the school is not writing checks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is BS, the argument they used should also apply to their scholarships, housing or anything else they used to get for free, it should all be treated as un earned income and let em pay taxes on it.


----------

